# Monkfield Nutrition enclosure for smithi



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

As my (2nd) acrylic enclosure was falling apart I decided to give one of the new Monkfield Nutrition enclosures a try. I know they're not aimed at inverts but I think it makes a pretty good tarantula enclosure.

Got this one via ebay for £34.95 delivered and is the smallest they make at 18" long.


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW... that looks brilliant!


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a really nice looking enclosure 
Only ventilation might be an issue for me.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Pookie Bear said:


> That's a really nice looking enclosure
> Only ventilation might be an issue for me.


If you need more and you're a bit handy you could add more vents. It's just like adding vents to a vivarium, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

That enclosure looks lovely tbh, I would say to remove the glass top and replace it with mesh for ventalation though, and maybe make some side vents if you had time, Looks kinda cool, and I will be stealing your idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats a dry loving species so it doesnt really need any extra vents as the sub will never get wet enough to cause any problems. Set up Looks good though.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

DannyB said:


> Thats a dry loving species so it doesnt really need any extra vents as the sub will never get wet enough to cause any problems. Set up Looks good though.


The vents are designed to take a water dish and occasionally messy snake, they should be fine with all but the proper high humidiy species 

I like it, looks really good!


----------



## *Blushing_Spider* (Jul 15, 2010)

nice set up! i miss having a spider. i had a green bottle blue for 4 years.


----------



## linaelvira (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, that looks like one well-loved spider  Looks great, I may steal some ideas for when my G pulchripes grows up!


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Do they have arboreal enclosures aswell or just terrestrial?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe they only do flat ones. 

eBay: monkfield nutrition


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

Love this  going to get one i think  just got to wait for payday


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a range of sizes :2thumb:

Terranium Small - 18 inch - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

_simon_ said:


> As my (2nd) acrylic enclosure was falling apart I decided to give one of the new Monkfield Nutrition enclosures a try. I know they're not aimed at inverts but I think it makes a pretty good tarantula enclosure.
> 
> Got this one via ebay for £34.95 delivered and is the smallest they make at 18" long.
> 
> ...


Really, really like your set up, would the biggest size of this be too big at 36"?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

robowen said:


> Here's a range of sizes :2thumb:
> 
> Terranium Small - 18 inch - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


They look class :2thumb: Do they deliver livestock across the pond does anyone know??


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I like that, am tempted to buy the 24" for my T. apophysis when she is ready to go into her adult house.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

aaronsweeting said:


> That enclosure looks lovely tbh, I would say to remove the glass top and replace it with mesh for ventalation though, and maybe make some side vents if you had time, Looks kinda cool, and I will be stealing your idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


why ruin a perfectly good enclosure by wrecking the lid? & it already has side vents.



DannyB said:


> Thats a dry loving species so it doesnt really need any extra vents as the sub will never get wet enough to cause any problems. Set up Looks good though.


that's right!



Ally said:


> The vents are designed to take a water dish and occasionally messy snake, they should be fine with all but the proper high humidiy species
> 
> I like it, looks really good!


yep- i have the 30'' one. my pair of coastal rosy boas live in it- & they like it dry.



AilsaM said:


> Really, really like your set up, would the biggest size of this be too big at 36"?


far too big for all but the biggest t's. the 18'' is plenty big enough for most t's.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow looks amazing, shame it opens from the top, would double up as a decorative coffee table! 
Will have to look into getting some of this when my babies get bigger, expec the genic and LP


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want a big enclosure for a single T then go for it :2thumb:
The spider 'may' not utilise it all but you can make a nice slice of scenery and a showpiece.

there is no such thing as 'far too big', a spider can distinguish the vibrations of prey from many feet way.

although it wouldn't be practical for me to house all my spiders this way i love to see large, sculpted (sometimes planted depending on species) and when i was over the other side of the Atlantic i did have a planted and scaped 2 foot cube with a big regalis in it set up in the basement


----------

